# Have ya'll ever seen Thomas Kuebler's work?



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think its just amazing..check it out! http://www.tskuebler.com/gallery/index.htm


----------



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

I really wish I had that kind of talent to do what he does. That is fantastic!


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I haven't been to his website in some time. 
Fantastic work, utterly amazing. 

BTW, There are some folk on this forum who are his peers (or at least very close), IMHO.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I found out about him and his amazing work a few months ago here at the forum through another thread; I have since bookmarked his site, since I was so impressed. _If_ I had money, I'd own some of his works, no doubt


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I love the details..I never even realizes they were life size until a few weeks ago! and yeh, me too..if I had the money...I would have to have one or two or three..lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

DoctorGrim 

"BTW, There are some folk on this forum who are his peers (or at least very close), IMHO"





I believe it, there are some fantastic artist here also!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

DoctorGrim said:


> BTW, There are some folk on this forum who are his peers (or at least very close), IMHO.


Totally agree. Not to take away from what he does at all, it is incredible. I just think we have fantastic sculptors here. Laurie Beast comes to mind!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Every time I look at this image, though, I can't help but think there's the makings of an awesome illusion costume in here somehow.....

http://www.tskuebler.com/gallery/witches_wisemen/grandma_hoodoo/grandma_hoodoo_full.htm


----------

